# Anyone want to discuss high frequency PLing



## chicken_hawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Not sure if I will get much interest as this subject is often dismissed off hand and I get that. However, I am an out of the box thinker and enjoy the topic of programming probably more than most.

 Unfortunately, there are extremists on both sides who wont budge. The one day a week guys have a lot of history and records in their favor for sure. On the other extreme you have the guys say to squat 5 days a week and they have some solid support with Eastern bloc athletes and some pretty good scientific support.

For some it's if aint broke don't fix it, but I just can't leave it alone. Why? cuz I am just that way and two I got in the game and only have a few short years of gains left. I want to find the most effective way to train safely.

Ok, so here is my thinking from experience and logic. The more often you can do a thing while recovering the faster you will adapt. Let me give and example of my thinking. Let's say PLer A trains squat on Monday's and after he warms up his sets increase in weight like this 5,3,1,1,1,5 or something close. He rests and come back next week. What if instead on Monday he worked up to a heavy set of 5, Wednesday 1 and Friday 3? I am not saying those were the only sets he would do, but he would be spreading the volume over 3 days instead of one. He would be fresher, spend less time that day in the rack and hit better number since he was less fatigued.

Obviously there are other ways my example could be laid out but you get the idea. The typical arguments against this concept include you would not recover, but we have tremendously cut the volume. Another one is soreness and that one I don't pay attention to as soreness is not an indicator of anything unless we are talking injury.

Illustration, I could pull from large amounts of practical life experiences that support the body adapting from multiple bouts of exposure to stress at a high frequency but I will pick one. I played football for from youth till I drank myself out of college. Anyway, I remember for high school we would do two a days for a week  then on week two we would go away to a YMCA camp and the we would run 2 miles @ 0700 followed by two more full contact practices and one helmets only. You know what we were f'n sore we did push ups, crunches and sprints till many hurled or just quit. Yet, we kept on practicing and after two weeks we were in freakin shape! Not much different from boot camp. Now I know we are talking cardiovascular shape for the most part, but soreness was not our guide.

I am actually doing this type of training for my superdrol log and my next meet. So, far I am just 4 weeks in and I am enjoying it however I am still in a moderate intensity phase training in the 75-85% range. I am hitting everything 4X week and was making good gains but then I headed to Chicago. I will jump back on tomorrow and give more details in my Superdrol log.

Thoughts?
Hawk


----------



## psych (Dec 9, 2013)

I am in full favor of this!


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok hawk what about the other 2 deads, bench? So mwf  5 1 3  all three lfts or say squat 5 mon dead 1 mon bench 3 mon an so on? Are u going to do acc lifts on 4th day?


----------



## STP (Dec 9, 2013)

This is kind of like the principles taught by Boris Sheiko, and he's been making very strong Russians for a while now


----------



## psych (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a bunch of sheiko programs.  PM me is you want them with your email.  I only use sheiko for contests, they are great for prep but not off season base building.  Ed and I talked about how most Russian guys in off season use linear programs.  Sheiko 52 weeks straight will destroy you.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2013)

Very cool psych..


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 9, 2013)

psych said:


> I have a bunch of sheiko programs.  PM me is you want them with your email.  I only use sheiko for contests, they are great for prep but not off season base building.  Ed and I talked about how most Russian guys in off season use linear programs.  Sheiko 52 weeks straight will destroy you.



Pm sent


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, that is a more positive response then I expected. I am going to post my basic outline which is a balance between traditional methods and eastern bloc...why cuz it makes more sense to me to find a middle ground.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 10, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> Ok hawk what about the other 2 deads, bench? So mwf  5 1 3  all three lfts or say squat 5 mon dead 1 mon bench 3 mon an so on? Are u going to do acc lifts on 4th day?



I gave a basic template in my other post but will give the rest later bro.

Hawk


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 10, 2013)

my fav high frequency pLifting is SMolov and Smolov junior


----------



## killswitch604 (Dec 10, 2013)

Definitely interested, bro. Mad respect, because PLing is an incredible sport, and it's cool to see your passion for it. Plus, I need ideas if I ever decide to turn in my posing trunks and get out there under some truly heavy weight. LOL.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 11, 2013)

killswitch604 said:


> Definitely interested, bro. Mad respect, because PLing is an incredible sport, and it's cool to see your passion for it. Plus, I need ideas if I ever decide to turn in my posing trunks and get out there under some truly heavy weight. LOL.



You will not find a better group of people bro! PLing is a great sport!

Hawk


----------

